# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Hendo & Franklin New Game Trailer

## jonny101

Just saw the new Ufc Undiputed trailer
What do you guys think?

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/44499.html (Hendo)
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/44496.html (Rich)

----------


## J-Dogg

I did not look, but to be honest, I don't think they can make a MMA game that would spark my intrest....

----------


## Knockout_Power

If only the fight had that many highlights =)

----------


## goose

The magic of the chute boys has gone........

----------


## Brown Ninja

yeah its been a few years since they had any magic....makes me sad

----------


## rich1261

got my copy on reserve i hope its good

----------


## Brown Ninja

if it is good it will be the first of it's kind. Is Junie on it????

----------

